# Working on my practice layout...need elevation help



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Visited the local model railroad group and came away with one valuable piece of advice. Before making a big layout, try a small layout. So,... I have been working on a 4 x 5 layout that is going to be my grandkids Christmas gift. It is two layered with a mountain pass and tunnel,.... a lake that turns into a stream that turns into a waterfall. I am trying to give this layout a simple track design to make it more bullet proof because the grandkids are only 6,6 and 4. I am trying to "practice" on as many things as I can so when I do MY layout,... I'll know what I am doing. Here's my question. I know somewhere I read the answer,... but I can't find it. The top track will rise 1 inch from one end to the other. What is the math on how long it needs to handle the increase in elevation. My memory says it's somewhere between 3 and 4 feet.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, that's a question of grade ...

Gentle would be around 2%, or 2" of rise for every 100" of run ... or, equivalently, 1" of rise for 50" of run.

Steep would be around 4% ... 4" of run in 100" ... same as 1" of run in 25"

Medium (more or less) is 3% ... 3" in 100" ... about 1" in 33"

Your memory was about right, for a medium grade. It all depends upon the quality and pulling power of your loco, how many cars you want to pull, etc.

TJ


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

The locos won't be anything real special as I want to see how they treat the the train board. The rolling stock is nothing special either......for now. I think I have enough room for something between gentle and medium. Thanx for the fast reply TJ.....


----------

